# Upgrade to latest release



## circus78 (Mar 1, 2020)

Hi,
I am using 11.1-RELEASE-p13.
Can I use `freebsd-upgrade` to upgrade directly to 12.1-RELEASE, or should I upgrate step-by-step (11.1 -> 11.2, 11.2 -> 11.3, 11.3 to 12.0 and then 12.0 -> 12.1)?
Thank you!


----------



## SirDice (Mar 2, 2020)

You should be able to go straight to 12.1. No need for the intermediate versions.


----------

